# 2014 Bathroom ideas! Post your ideas here!



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Great idea! I too am looking for a bathroom idea. I have a really small 1/2 bath downstairs (where the party will be) so I can't do anything involving a shower/tub. CarnEvil looks amazing! I am curious as to what everyone else does...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had bats in the bathroom. A hanging Vampire bat in the shower with glowing eyes, Tons of hanging bats from the ceilings in all sizes and types of material including some bat shaped lights and lots of spider webs. I loved my spider bathroom one year with spider webs very thick and green lights. Very eirie looking with huge spiders from the ceiling, on pictures, mirrors, etc.

Last year I did a witch's bathroom with witchy lingerie hanging and all the bottles and jars, etc. were Witchy things, plus some witch costumes hanging around. I used Pin-up witch photos that I printed out and framed and had a sign that said Witch and Famous.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Our guest bathroom is going to be a Mad Lab again this year. Last year it tied into our Carnevil theme as the Clowns' Dressing Room.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I already love this thread! Great great job everyone!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Our guest bath is orange and kind of sci-fi themed year 'round, but I _really_ want do do a nod to Psycho. I need a taxidermied bird, & towels with "Bates Motel" embroidered on them. Um, blood-smattered/smeared cheapo shower curtain & rug. Then other motel things, like plastic-wrapped cups and tiny bars of soap. Maybe a fake peephole behind a print on the wall?


----------



## halloweenjon (Jul 17, 2014)

marigolddesigns said:


> I LOVE to decorate the bathroom! Last year we had a CarnEvil theme, and the bathroom and hallway leading up to the bathroom was staged as a funhouse...with a few scary surprises....it was dizzy-ing! Black lit for full effect....take a peek! Feel free to post your photos to share!
> View attachment 205868
> View attachment 205870


That bathroom is insane! Nice job.

It's sort of simplistic, but I always do my bathroom in all white for Halloween, and just soaked in blood. Shower curtain, towels, hand towels, and floor mats all white and splattered with blood, and I use vinyl blood splattered decals on the toilet, countertops, and mirror. This year I'm thinking about putting plastic drop cloths on the walls and spraying those with blood.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Love everybody's pics in here! Here's the way I've done our bath, with red lights. There's another bathroom upstairs we use black lights in with lots of glow-in-the-dark stuff....and "Help Me!" written in glow paint on the shower curtain, but I don't have pictures of that room.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I have moved to a much smaller house until we get our new house built so I am not getting everything out. I think I will take some of my witchy things and make the bathroom a witches dressing room.


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

witchy poo said:


> I have moved to a much smaller house until we get our new house built so I am not getting everything out. I think I will take some of my witchy things and make the bathroom a witches dressing room.


That's a neat idea!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

QueenHalloween said:


> I have a really small 1/2 bath downstairs (where the party will be) so I can't do anything involving a shower/tub. CarnEvil looks amazing! I am curious as to what everyone else does...


I also only have a powder room on the first floor. Sucks because there are so many cool ideas that involve the bathtub/shower. 

We're doing an insane asylum/hospital theme this year so I'm going to put a "patient" in a straight jacket crouched down facing the corner behind the door so guests won't see it until they close the door behind them. Also going to make an emergency pull cord to put on the wall by the toilet (thank marigoddesigns for the idea! By the way your CarniEvil bathroom ROCKS!) and a medical looking sign by the sink that reads :"Saftey First" - "For hospital safety you must wash hands". Thinking about writing "Watch your back" or some other message on the inside lid of the toilet as an extra little surprise for the guys. 

I have a pinterest board of a few bathroom ideas here:

http://www.pinterest.com/kmb12357/halloween-general-bathroom-decor/


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Bloody window clings on the mirror are a quick and inexpensive way to liven things up.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually do a variation of a witch bathroom and always have to have the cone bra hanging to air dry after a hard broom ride. > 
I am trolling this thread for ideas to do a circus /krazy klown theme


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

2012 Zombie Bathroom


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I am doing a Western/Ghost town theme this year and I am having a heck of a time trying to come up with an idea for the my 1/2 bath downstairs. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions???!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

scheibla said:


> I am doing a Western/Ghost town theme this year and I am having a heck of a time trying to come up with an idea for the my 1/2 bath downstairs. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions???!!!


You could make the outside of the door look like an outhouse. Woodgrain with a crescent moon carved in it.


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> You could make the outside of the door look like an outhouse. Woodgrain with a crescent moon carved in it.


I love that idea! What else could I do to the inside of the bathroom to make it look like an outhouse?


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Trying to remember the one my dad built at our cabin... it was a fancy 2-seater. Decoration-wise, I don't know if I could help. 

Old-school (western) out houses wouldn't have TP. Maybe an old catalog. But your guests probably wouldn't appreciate that. 

I'd do the inside of the door the same as the outside, with the moon flipped in the other direction. Ours had old magazines in a built-in rack, a battery-operated ligth and as most TP as the holders could handle (1 per side, about 3 feet long, with a slot for magazines and a rod


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You could use the barn siding scene setter (not the red one), hang plastic flies from the ceiling by fishing line (have an audio with buzzing), a lantern, some old catalogs (think little house on the prairie...), spitoon (sorry about spelling)...maybe even get some joke "poo scented" spray if u want to go all out...

U could even fashion a shelf (for looks only) for each side of the toilet so it looks like this


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Awesome thread with some awesome ideas!!! I really don't go all out for my bathroom. Just some window clings on the mirrors and little odd and end things, but man you guys make the bathroom look...fun. LOL


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

I think someone should work out a scene in the mirror with someone talking a selfie and a looming grim reaper about to take care of business.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Love this theme! This was my first theme ever for my bathroom....I found my bird at the Dollar Tree!





melissa said:


> Our guest bath is orange and kind of sci-fi themed year 'round, but I _really_ want do do a nod to Psycho. I need a taxidermied bird, & towels with "Bates Motel" embroidered on them. Um, blood-smattered/smeared cheapo shower curtain & rug. Then other motel things, like plastic-wrapped cups and tiny bars of soap. Maybe a fake peephole behind a print on the wall?


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Here are a few other photos from bathrooms past! The "bloody" toilet was a huge hit! Used with pool dye in the toilet tank...every flush looked just like that! The photo of the witch (which isn't the best photo) was a very cool bathroom...especially at night with the correct lighting (not photo flash)...no one spotted the witch in the woods until they were in the bathroom. If anyone is interested in more info on either of these, let me know and I will gladly share some details!






- And here is the "morgue"


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Vampire Meat Locker themed bathroom


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Mind if I resurrect this thread? Would love to see more pix of "secondary" rooms all decorated (bathroom, kitchen, bedroom)!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm working on a toolshed bathroom for a cemetary theme...will blacken all the walls and ceiling with landscapers fabric and for lighting I have a set of string lights of lightbulbs from Walgreen - sounds like the power is shorting and they randomly flicker an eerie green - motion activiated. Will fill the tub with mannequin heads and put extra tp on an axe handle have a few shovels leaning against the wall... - I have a neat pvc trellis my neighbor gave me...looks like a large fence, and will place in the hallway leading to the bathroom kitty corner to look like a cemetary gate....kinda sounding lame....but hopefully it will come out good!


----------



## Zoemorgan2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Creature from the Black Lagoon bathroom ...


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Mr. Clean.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I usually just have Halloween soap and a Halloween "flower" arrangement in my bath. This year I found some soap that when you pump it, it has Halloween sounds.It is called soap soundz.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

A prop made by a friend given to me yesterday....good bathrrom reading!











]


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

here are a few pics from 2014 - bathroom of the retirement home ( celebrating our 50ths and halloween)


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas for a pirate themed bathroom? I am stumped on this one!


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

*Bathroom ideas, which I have done over the years.*

Here are a few more ideas for the Bathrooms that i've decorated over the years. 
View attachment 313690
with this one. The uest didn't see her unless they looked in the mirror or closed the door
View attachment 313754

View attachment 313762
this was the other bathroom for that year.
View attachment 313770

View attachment 313778

View attachment 313786

View attachment 313794

View attachment 313802

View attachment 313850

View attachment 313858

View attachment 313866

View attachment 313874

View attachment 313890

View attachment 313898







always behind the door.


----------

